# KateNicole calmly sails past 2000.



## danielfranco

One of the most illustrious and wonderful residents of Miami, KateNicole always has a pertinent contribution in any thread she posts.
Thank you for always having something interesting to say, and for not letting silly boors like me scare you away from these forums!

Sail on, Ms Kate.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Well done!

I too very much enjoy sailing along with you!

Congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations Kate!

Your contributions are always thoughtful and intelligent.
I haven't seen you for ages, but I will never forget you and your _nalgas_.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bienvenidos

*¡ENHORABUENA!*


----------



## Mei

Congratulations for your 2000 post and a big "Thank you" for every contribution you made. 

Keep it up!!! 

Mei


----------



## heidita

Hello Kate, not always in agreement with you, but alwaYs eager to read your comments!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## frida-nc

Thank you, KateNicole, for your enlightening posts.
Many more to come in the New Year, we hope!
Felicidades.


----------



## KateNicole

Thank you all very much 
I'm so grateful for wordreference and the wealth of information that everyone provides here.


----------



## fenixpollo

Congrats, Kate!  

I always look forward to sharing opinions and knowledge with you -- you're so knowledgeable and opinionated!  

I hope we can collaborate on lots of your next thousand posts. 

*¡Feliz Postiversario!*


----------



## natasha2000

Feliz postiversario, Kate!!!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Congratulations to a great forera, and thanks for the good work!!!!

With a cariñoso saludo from
Soledad


----------

